# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Aegean Sky [Tor Finlandia - Assi Scan Link - Ocean Link - Acacia]

## cpt. mimis

Το πρώην Acacia. Αδερφάκι του Aegean Star - Archagelos... έχει σημαία ST. VINCENT AND THE GRENADINES λιμάνι νηολογήσεως KINGSTOWN και ταξιδεύει εκτός Ελλάδος.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Πριν αναχωρήσει για βόρεια θάλασσα είχε αφαιPέσει τις πλαϊνές πόρτες του. Όμορφο πλοίο και λίγο μεγαλύτερο από τα αδερφάκια του που βρίσκονται Ελλάδα.

----------


## ελμεψη

Ενα φορτηγο οχηματαγωγο πλοιο στα ανοιχτα της Ροδου.Το Aegean Sky.

DSC09772.JPG

DSC09777.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Το AEGEAN SKY στο Ν.Μολο Δραπετσωνας ετοιμαζεται πυρετοδος....

PA301167.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Γρια γυναίκα φιλάς την μπογιά σου χαλάς!

----------


## dokimakos21

*AEGEAN SKY- 13/7/2009 Κοντα στην Κιτρινη...*
*Για τον φιλο Apostolos..*

P7130003.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Σαν χάρος ειναι χωρίς φώτα!
Thanks

----------


## xidianakis

τι ρολο εχει το πλοιο αυτη την περιοδο? το βλεπω στο ais και ανεβαινει το αιγαιο αλλα δεν γραφει απο που ερχεται....

----------


## dokimakos21

*AEGEAN SKY-Περνώντας ανοιχτά της Ρόδου..!*
*Για τους φιλους Apostolos,Thansis89,ελμεψη,Mike rodos..!*
P3060076.jpg

----------


## Notis

> τι ρολο εχει το πλοιο αυτη την περιοδο? το βλεπω στο ais και ανεβαινει το αιγαιο αλλα δεν γραφει απο που ερχεται....



Κερατσίνι-Λεμεσός κάθε Δευτέρα

----------


## Nikos_V

Παρασκευη 02/07/10 στην ραδα της Συρου.........

P7020177.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Σκοπος της επισκεψης? Δεξαμενισμος?

----------


## Apostolos

Το τελευταίο το ταξίδι θα κάνει μάλλον το όμορφο πλοίο. Ενα ταξιδάκι απο Μαυρη Θάλασσα για Πακιστάν και μετα antios

----------


## Natsios

Σε demolition report αναφερεται το βαπορι σήμερα με αγοραστές Ινδους αλλά χωρις ενδιεξη τιμής αγορας

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Σε demolition report αναφερεται το βαπορι σήμερα με αγοραστές Ινδους αλλά χωρις ενδιεξη τιμής αγορας


 ΙΝΔΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΤΟΛΑΡΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΝΕ ΜΑΖΙ - ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΟΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

----------


## Ellinis

To παπόρο έφτασε στα τέλη της προηγούμενης χρονιάς στην Ινδία και ίσως κάποιοι τώρα να ξυρίζονται με τη λαμαρίνα του...

Η σχετική φωτο από την ιστοσελίδα του "Σουηδού", με το SPLIT 1700 στο βάθος.

split_1700_1966_12.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κρίμα τα φράγκα που έδωσε ο Αγαπητός γι αυτό το σκάφος. Απο την αρχή προβληματικό και κακοσυντηρημένο απο τους Καναδούς. Τι έκοψε απο ψηλα, τι μπαταρίσματα και μετατοπίσεις φορτίου στην Βερκελώνη, τι προσαράξεις στο Γυαλί, τι μετασκευές μετα... 
Αν είχε ρίξει τα χρήματα σε κάτι νεότερο και καλύτερο θα είχε τώρα ακόμα ζωη η εταιρία

----------


## τοξοτης

Μιας και έφτασε και αυτό στο τέλος του ....ας το θυμόμαστε έτσι :

*TOR FINLANDIA*
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20T/slides/Tor%20Finlandia-01.html

*ASSI SCAN LINK*
http://www.oceanships.de/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=278

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/fullscreen.php?lid=147460

*AEGEAN SKY*

http://www.sh-touri.de/fotos/aegean_sky01.jpg
http://www.sh-touri.de/fotos/aegean_sky03.jpg

----------

